# Site Legit????



## twychopen (Jan 15, 2009)

Is this site legit??
http://eaquaplant.com/index.php?osCsid=aec90f3de6de079428668e34294f3f2a


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, there is no "about us". I've never heard of them. You can get those plants from other sources that have been around a while. I'm not sure I'd take a chance on them.


----------



## twychopen (Jan 15, 2009)

What sources? I am looking for mosses (star moss) and UG especially... but havent found any  I am keeping an eye out for a good deal here but I need to start my tank as it is completely ready to go...except for plants


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The skinny on star moss is that it is NOT aquatic. There are many threads about it here and other places. Aquatic magic does sell it.

Kkaul just had some UG for sale in the ForSale section. He says he will have more later.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/59155-fs-utricularia-graminifolia-ug-hc.html

I prefer getting it from this forum. You usually get more for your money and a better product. You can also get is at site below. Be sure to get their U. graminifolia- aquatic form

http://www.carnivorousplantnursery.com/sales/salesplants.htm


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

a Whois search shows that they're a Bangkok, Thailand company, and they're a non-registered e-bay seller with a 95.8% positive feedback rating.

otherwise i haven't found any other information on them. so i would take a bit of "buyer beware" mentality with them... just in case.


----------

